# Church Planting in the RPCNA...How They Went From 1 to 11 Churches in Indiana



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 9, 2014)

Great article outlining how through God's providence and blessing the RPCNA grew out of one small church in Indiana to eleven. 

Discipleship and Planting Churches - Reformation21


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 9, 2014)

What an encouragement to read about. May God use His ordinary means as displayed here to spread His kingdom throughout the whole world!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2014)

I feel like I just saw this article.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 9, 2014)

I enjoyed the article and showed how naturally the church should grow. We should not seek to set up giant kingdoms or mega churches but strive for a gospel church everywhere there are people to hear the gospel.


----------



## Oregonian (Apr 10, 2014)

Great article! FYI, there is a new RPCNA church plant in Portland, OR called the Portland Reformed Presbyterian Fellowship. We are currently meeting at the Southwest Community Center, 6820 SW 45th Ave., Portland, OR 97219 and normally have worship the first Lord's Day of each month. However, in May we will be having worship on May 11 rather than May 4. Sunday school begins at 10:30 AM, worship at 11:30 AM. We are a small but dedicated group and would encourage those who are interested in sound Reformed preaching and participating in acapella Psalm singing to visit us. The Portland RPF is a church plant of the Seattle Reformed Presbyterian Church, and Seattle RPC Senior Pastor Ryan Hemphill will be leading worship on May 11. For further information, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## kodos (Apr 10, 2014)

So you are one of the families in Portland! We have prayed for your efforts at our church. For ourselves, we were just instituted as a Mission Church of the RPCNA here in Dallas, so we can appreciate the work you folks are doing up in Portland. May the Lord bless your fellowship, and bring many more families into your fold!

Oh, and welcome to the Puritanboard!


----------



## Oregonian (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you, Rom, and the church for your prayers on our behalf! It is great to hear that the Dallas work has progressed so wonderfully through God's grace! Would love to worship with you if we are ever in your area.


----------



## kodos (Apr 10, 2014)

We'd love to have you over if you are ever in Dallas, and we certainly know where to send folks if they are going to visit Portland


----------

